# Scratch built hierodule



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the first time I've attempyed a self built mini, or even a conversion. In an attempt to Apocalypsize my army without my dear lady throwing me out, I thought I'd have a go at building a Hierodule-type creature from scratch. This is the result! I made it out of engineering foam, electrical cable, and spare carnifex bits. I know there are folk around here with much more experience at this sort of thing: I want to have a go at a trygon next, so any feedback / comments / suggestions very welcome!


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks totally awesome. Submit that in the conversion contest...


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice piece of work there.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Erm... Conversion contest? Thanks for the comments btw :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now thats gribbley! Great work on that foodlord. How many Carnys went into that beast?


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I have 2 of the new plastic Carnies, and the only bits I used for the Hierodule were spares from those two kits: 4 spare carapaces, 3 pairs of scything talons, a head, and some more talons left over from 1 boxed set of warriors. The chimney things on its back are leftover devourers from my gaunts, and the pod things on the base are from the genestealer sprue.
So, apart from time and paint, this is a FREE Hierodule :grin:


----------



## nightbringerz (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it's brilliant. And the size dude thats enormous. I think u should enter the conversion contest with that model.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice work my freind!

oh and as for entering the it into the competition, he cant its painted


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats amazinglly well built.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, well thats awesome! I love how it looks like a really fat carnifex that got all the genetic matter pies...

It reminds me of some of the fat cats near where i live.

Seriously cool conversion, definitely enter it in the conversion contest!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep, that's fucking great. I've been wanting to see some scratch built Nids. Well done.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Kudos! It's amazing how many different Tyranid super-heavy monstrous creatures you can make by kitbashing Carnifex. I've seen some impressive (although not as impressive as your heirodule) trygons and the like before. Again, kudos!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work indeed, nicely original way to build a Heirodule.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Exceptional work! I would love to see some pics of it before it was painted.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

get the bug spray.. it looks really good


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

As everyone has said before me...... This thing looks badass!!!!
Very impressive and has inspired me somewhat.
Seeing as i have three carnies and a shyte-load of spare stuff.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Foodlord said:


> This is the first time I've attempyed a self built mini, or even a conversion.


hope its not your last


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

It won't be my last: Trygon next :grin:
Thanks for the feedback folks: much appreciated! I have followed some of your suggestions and posted this in the competition thread; hope I don't get in trouble with it being painted...


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

It look really cool cool, keep up the good work.


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done and great job.............


----------

